# time scales once matched



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

hi all,
due to go for first consultation for egg sharing on monday. I just wanted to know what the time scale is from being matched and actually starting your treatment??


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Evening!

Snap, i go for my first consultation on the 4th July and have just asked the same question on the egg share chit chat thread.  I think it depends on where you are having treatment and if they have a waiting list.  But if i find anything out i'll let you know.

Good luck for Monday

Tazza x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
Want to wish u all the best for both ur inital consultations Its very exciting but nervous at the same time you will both be fine! 
I went for my inital consultation approx 4weeks ago,i then went for my councilling the week after,but in the mean time i had been having my bloods done at my GP`s as if ur a donar u need 17 screening tests which some of them do take a while to come back so i advise u both to be one step ahead! At my first consultation i recieved 3packets of the pill to make sure that u have regulaer periods for wen ur being matched,So 4weeks i started and iam now on my second pack of pill and being matched and waiting for my last 2 results to come back and then as soon as there all back they pair u up with sumone and u start downregging,so atm iam waiting to get the go-ahead for downregging hopfully not long.If anything its the blood tests that keep u waiting esp mine as i have been having alot of problems with my GP messing me around,So like i say its took me approx 4 weeks to be where iam,honest time does pass quickly but the waiting is the hardest part of starting!Goodluck to u both let us no how u get on,wot clinic are u both at
love kelly


----------

